# ...and pose for the camera!



## doliglwt (Apr 27, 2010)

All the other kittens were like idiots running around, this little fella just loved the attention of the camera!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, wouldn't you want to show off yourself if you looked like that  OMG, he is utterly adorable!!!!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

He is absolutely gorgeous - what a lovely pic!


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

:001_wub:He is a stunner


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Lovely picture he's absolutely gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow how sweet is he, very very cute.xx


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

hi hes absoultly beautiful


----------



## JayneC (Mar 18, 2009)

He is stunning.What a lovely kitten.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

What a lovely kitten and a fantastic photo - you are very talented there, I wish I could get shots like that!


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Great great great pic and a gorgeous cat! I must say i love those blue eyes!:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: me me me me me neeeeeeeeeeeeeds him  if only they stayed that size


----------



## doliglwt (Apr 27, 2010)

I just done same big awwwwwww looking at your pics of Banjo & Holly having time of their lives in sea. That's gotta be the best way to start a day!!!! x


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stunning Absolutely adorable


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Love him


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

doliglwt said:


> I just done same big awwwwwww looking at your pics of Banjo & Holly having time of their lives in sea. That's gotta be the best way to start a day!!!! x


 Aw thanks  shame the cats dont want to go  dont no why that is :lol:


----------



## Mikey_B (Jun 21, 2010)

He is stunning!! Lovely colour on him as well. I'd be on edge as soon as he goes out.. lol


----------

